
Why securing investment can be a challenge for female entrepreneurs - jph00
http://www.theage.com.au/small-business/entrepreneur/why-securing-investment-can-be-a-challenge-for-female-entrepreneurs-20170411-gvj64s.html
======
Mrtierne
Hopefully, at a macro level, this is changing. Any good investor can ask the
right questions to evaluate an idea or plan regardless of who is presenting.

